# Easton FMJ vs. Carbon Express PileDriver



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Nothing wrong with FMJ's best arrow I have ever shot. I shoot the 340 at 30" and 58lbs. 70# might be pushing them.


----------



## kansashogwild (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought if anything they might be to stiff, therefore unforgiving and maybe this could be the reason I've not been able to shoot the tight groups with FMJs that I was able to shoot with PileDrivers. I'm using 125 grain tips so I have room to go down in weight and, in effect, stiffen the spine.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

kansashogwild said:


> I thought if anything they might be to stiff, therefore unforgiving and maybe this could be the reason I've not been able to shoot the tight groups with FMJs that I was able to shoot with PileDrivers. I'm using 125 grain tips so I have room to go down in weight and, in effect, stiffen the spine.


The .300 spine would probably be a better choice in this case, unless you reduce the weight of the tips.


----------



## kansashogwild (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll have to try the lighter points. I'm a bit surprised that the pro shop recommended these particular spines for this bow. Of course, they're all release shooters. I'm one of 2 at the range that shoot a compound with fingers. I do remember reading the Easton chart though so it's possible that the mistake was my own. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

kansashogwild said:


> I'll have to try the lighter points. I'm a bit surprised that the pro shop recommended these particular spines for this bow. Of course, they're all release shooters. I'm one of 2 at the range that shoot a compound with fingers. I do remember reading the Easton chart though so it's possible that the mistake was my own. Thanks for all the input.


There is another thread about the Martin Shadowcat. Bowbender has realized that heavier arrows seem to fly much better for broadheads, along with setting the bow up to the exact ATA specs. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1441390&page=3&p=1068262792#post1068262792


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

A buddy of mine shoots the same arrow, he shoots a Shadowcat with fingers set @ 54 pounds, 30" arrow with 100 grain point and they fly like bullets.
I also shoot a Shadowcat with fingers set @ 57 pounds, 400 spine shafts cut @27" and 100 grain points and they fly like darts.
I guess it's all in the bow, shooter, release.
Don.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> A buddy of mine shoots the same arrow, he shoots a Shadowcat with fingers set @ 54 pounds, 30" arrow with 100 grain point and they fly like bullets.
> I also shoot a Shadowcat with fingers set @ 57 pounds, 400 spine shafts cut @27" and 100 grain points and they fly like darts.
> I guess it's all in the bow, shooter, release.
> Don.



I would say that there are no two similar releases when it comes to fingers... I shoot 600 grain 2317s at 31" and 63 lbs from an old (1993) dual cam bow at 220 fps, with same point of impact for broadheads. Anything weaker does not fly well unless I reduce the draw weight.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

typicaly for me I will use Easton's shaft selector and it is very close


----------

